# Aquascaping Help: 20 Gallon Long



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I have been working on this tank for a few months now, and its still not looking how I wanted. I have decided to go with a triangular layout as everything else is very hard in a 20 gallon long due to the dimensions (30"x12"x12"). It is really missing a few things and I'm looking to fill in some of the more obvious gaps in the layout. Anyway, here is a few pictures of the current condition:



















And I also made up a quick planting plan:










The Lagarosiphon madagascariensis has just been trimmed so its a bit lower than normal. Also, I have added some Potamogeton Gayi in front of the E. Tenellus, but I didn't feel like changing the planting plan just to add that.

I know my photography isn't great, and I am working on getting used to the features on my camera. I also will remove the reactor and the other equipment for future pictures.

This is what I need some suggestions for:

1) I need a midground plant to go behing the riccia, in front of the reactor. I am thinking something thats just a bit taller than the riccia stone, maybe some type of crypt.

2) I need a plant to go between the Potamogeton Gayi and the Blyxa.

3) I was thinking of replacing the crypt. wendtii with another crypt or something different. I do not like the wendtii reaching the surface. I am going to move them to another tank. I like the color of the wendtii, but its just too big. I'm looking to replace it with something that contrasts the ambulia and the baby tears.

I am open to any suggestions on these or something else. I am finally happy with the growth I'm getting, so now I am at the step where I need to be doing some work on my photography skills and the aquascape, both need a lot of work. So I'd love any constructive critisism I can get.


----------

